# Rust and fastener replacement for Diston hand saws



## groland (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi,

I have a couple of real nice Diston handsaws, one crosscut, one rip, that I bought 35 or so years ago. I have neglected them shamefully and now they are rusty. One is quite badly rusted. I would like to remove the rust and restore them to usable condition if I can.

I have some Naval Jelly I could use but I am wondering if there are better alternatives now?

Also, is there anywhere where I can get replacement screw-bolts for fastening the wooden handles back on? I am missing a part or two there.

Thanks,

George


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

This is the best method
http://www.vintagesaws.com/library/saw_clean/saw_clean.html
If I am doing the cleaning inside. I opt for WD-40 instead of mineral spirits.

I would use the scraping method to get a lot of the heavy scaling off. And after a few treatments like that, if there were still a lot of rust, I might use a rust remover. I would opt for evaporust rather than naval jelly. Less corrosive and safer for the user. Though often no remover is needed.

If you are worried about preserving the etch (if any remains).... avoid any rust remover. Also make sure your sanding efforts are using a sanding block under the sandpaper to keep the sanding flat. Otherwise the sandpaper rides into the etch and abrades that too.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

The only source I have found for saw nuts (chicago bolts, barrel bolts or sex bolts) of the right size are other old Disston saws that are in worse condition.

Though this place (bottom of the page) sells them in Germany so they must be available some place
http://www.fine-tools.com/fuchs.htm


----------



## groland (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow! Thanks guys. This is dynamite information!

George


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Here is a source for sex nuts. You'd have to measure yours to see if you can get a close match
http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/N2DRVSH?PACACHE=000000154683203
or you can try ebay for actual disston saw nuts
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m570.l1313&_nkw=saw+nuts&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------

